# (TX) HRCH Arizona Trumarc's Midnight Run JH



## RReeter (Oct 11, 2009)

*(TX) HRCH Arizona Trumarc's Midnight Run MH*

At Stud for Approved Females

HRCH Arizona Trumarc's Midnight Run MH - Call Name - Scoot
Sire: Espirit Out of the Woods (Tiger)
Dam: Trumarc's Madison Run (Madison)
DOB: July 14, 2008
EIC - Clear
CNM - Clear
OFA - Hips - LR-193014E33M-VPI Excellent
CERTS:CHIC # – 76076
Eye Cert: LR-357919 

Scoot earned his Master Hunter Title in February 2013. Scoot is a very energetic, muscular, and focus Black Labrador Retriever. Scoot currently has one litter to his credit that is approximately 6 months old but show a lot of promise. Scoot will produce black and yellow pups. Scoot also runs AKC Hunt Test and Field Trials and has received a JAM in Quals.
Stud Fee: $500

You can view his pedigree, medical certs and photos/video of Scoot at www.arizonaretrievers.com
Contact Rick Reeter by email at [email protected] or phone 817-825-9687


----------

